# Dr. Michael Youssef - any thoughts?



## manito2000

I've recently stumbled upon Welcome to The Church of the Apostles and was very blessed by Dr. Michael Youssef's preaching...

Anythoughts on this ministry? I was very surprised to see that the church calls itself Anglican... who would've thunk? 

Manito2000


----------



## Ivan

manito2000 said:


> I've recently stumbled upon Welcome to The Church of the Apostles and was very blessed by Dr. Michael Youssef's preaching...
> 
> Anythoughts on this ministry? I was very surprised to see that the church calls itself Anglican... who would've thunk?
> 
> Manito2000



Where does it say that they are Anglican on their website? I don't think they are. Non-denominational as I recall.

I don't really know much about Youssef. Personally I don't care much for his preaching. Then again I've only heard him a couple of times. I'm glad you are blessed by his preaching. Perhaps I should give him a closer listen.


----------



## KenPierce

They are Anglican, of the John STott type. RTS runs its Atlanta "campus" out of its church, and he has had some PCA folks on staff.

He is solid, and far better than most on TV


----------



## Kstone1999

*Was a member*

I was a member of this church before moving to South Carolina. Dr. Youseff, is/was Anglican but when he wanted to start a conservative church in the Atlanta area, he did not get much support. The church is non-denominational. I love Dr. Youseff. I would not consider him my favorite preacher by any means, but he and the church are doing a lot of good around the world. They have one associate pastor that was on staff with John Macarthur, a PCA pastor, a couple of RTS grads. etc. Somewhat reformed....i.e. Most of the pastors are Calvinistic.


----------



## A5pointer

I have carefully listened to many of his radio broadcasts. I am not a fan. Far too much mental, academic, and philisophical gymnastics and very little if any presuppositional gospel presentation. As Paul said "I did not come to you with clever speech and wisdom". Seems like a smart and genuine guy though.

Sorry, just realized I have him confused with Ravi Zacharies. Well this is my review of Ravi.


----------

